# Lion fish compatibility?



## is_that_a_fish

Hello i have a 55 gallon with a skimmer, heater, live sand, about 40lbs of live rock, (2) powerheads, and no fish i have let it cycle for about 4 weeks and everything seems fine. I am now starting to look at fish and was wondering whether or not i could keep a lion fish in this tank and if i could have maybe a huma huma (spelling?) and maybe a yellow tang. My other question is if i could have these fish and would i be able to get anything else or would my tank get overcrowded? If i am able to get a lionfish i am leaning towards the dwarf species. And if my fish arnt compatible could you point me toward something that is. Thanks. and sorry for the long post.

:fish:


----------



## Osiris

No i wouldn't lionfish fins are very wide in 360degree's, a 55g is too skinny for the needs of it. You need at least an 18" wide tank to keep one.....


----------



## Fishfirst

I also wouldn't recomend a full grown lionfish (even dwarf species) for a 55 gallon. Long term it would not be fiesable, but as a young lionfish it would be alright as long as you have a place to give it to when it was around 5" long. Also, the trigger you mentioned the "Humu Humu" triggerfish, have a very unpredictable personality. They have been known to co-exist with fish for several months and sometimes years then quickly turn on tankmates. Your lion unfortunately would be one of the favorites for him to pick on. They enjoy pulling out his poisonous spines one by one with their beak like mouth. A yellow tang would be much more comfortable in a 75 gallon or bigger, but a young yellow would be a-okay in there for a few years.


----------



## is_that_a_fish

I was also thinking about maybe some sort of a angler fish. What are your thoughts on this. Maybe with the lion fish and a yellow tang. Once they grow to big i will move them to a bigger tank. Hows that sound. are these fish compatible?


----------



## Fishfirst

angler fish are alright, but they have huge mouths... so beware.


----------



## fishfingers

I agree with what is said above in regards to the angler fish. If you get one, make sure your other fish are bigger than it, because anything that can fit into it's mouth is a goner!


----------

